

Remember How Google Was Before the Internet? - Ztrain
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/01/the-internet-ha.html

======
ChaitanyaSai
Fair warning to those who modded this up: These submissions are Y-combinator
tests in disguise. Anyone voting for submissions from this classified pile,
categorized as the-dumb-trap, is secretly disqualified from applying to the
startup school.

~~~
ericwaller
This is hilarious, I think if anything it qualifies this blog for funding..

------
Zuider
I remember well. You had a choice between chocolate chip or plain cookies and
once an articulated truck pulled up and dumped 35452 tins of Spam on my lawn.

------
KeshRivya
Lolz!

